# forum members



## John Starkey (12 May 2009)

Hi all ,from today im finished with this forum because ive had enough of the crap and the attaude of some of the people posting on here,john.


----------



## JamesM (12 May 2009)

Perhaps you could be more specific, John? What's brought this on?


----------



## Nick16 (12 May 2009)

if you are refering to me then there is nothing to it.


----------



## Nelson (12 May 2009)

oh no nick  you should go to away games too


----------



## Nick16 (12 May 2009)

haha nice one. some say im a fair weather football fan


----------



## Nelson (12 May 2009)

when's the planting starting   :?


----------



## Simon D (12 May 2009)

It's a shame you feel the need to do that, I've always found your posts to be helpful and informative!

It's unfortunate that there has been some immature, and aggressively worded, comments made.  

You are a very helpful contributor and if you do leave the forum you will be sorely missed IMO.


----------



## Nelson (12 May 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> It's a shame you feel the need to do that, I've always found your posts to be helpful and informative!
> 
> It's unfortunate that there has been some immature, and aggressively worded, comments made.
> 
> You are a very helpful contributor and if you do leave the forum you will be sorely missed IMO.



now i feel bad.didn't realise there was some aggressively worded comments made :? ,where :?: 
neil


----------



## Simon D (12 May 2009)

not for me to say nelson.


----------



## samc (12 May 2009)

shame your going john i liked your big tank and was looking forward to seeing what you were going to do with the other tanks you have


----------



## altaaffe (13 May 2009)

I don't know you personally John, however, I do know it will be a great loss to the site if you do leave.

I, for one, hope you reconsider.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

He is no going anywhere, even if we have to tie his leg to his desk!!


----------



## a1Matt (13 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> He is no going anywhere, even if we have to tie his leg to his desk!!



 Make sure you use planted tank approved materials for that LD... http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=673


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 May 2009)

This is a real shame folks, John has been a valued member from the start and he's helped in many many ways, not just on the forum but behind the scenes too. John is very passionate about this hobby and UKaps it's self. He's been at the heart of the donations/plant swaps and he's been done out a few times by giving plants away only to see them up for sale on here, poor show in my view! He's a wise man and can clearly see that something is amiss in terms of relationships throughout the forum, whilst this is the nature of the internet, obviously John doesn't like it and that is of corse his prerogative. He's a man who wears his heart on his sleeve and isn't afraid to say his piece if he feels it necessary, as some of you may well know! Losing valued members like this over immature, malicious comments or whatever is a poor show. You can see from John's posts that he's very much against useless comments without any constructive advice like "something doesn't sit right" or "sorry, i don't like it". Maybe we should all think a bit more about what we're going to post?
I truly hope that we don't lose John and it's nice to see so much support for him, hopefully he'll be back in good time.


----------



## nry (13 May 2009)

I hope that whoever the people are who have made such comments have been contacted by the moderators.

I've not tracked many threads on here so I can't say I've seen such comments myself, but all forums have a few members who seem to wind up the other ones - I've seen you go from nothing to an amazing tank over the years, it would be a sad day if you leave because of some irresponsible and badly thought-out posts.


----------



## a1Matt (13 May 2009)

I hear what you are sayng Dan and would like to add that I for one feel Johns presence on the forum, and would miss it if he goes.

(My previous post was just to lighten the atmosphere a little. In no way do I endorse physical restraint in order to maintain constributing UKAPS members. Well maybe just a little.)


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2009)

It will be a shame to see you leave John, and the forum, indeed the society will be poorer for it.  I hope you reconsider, but I totally understand where you're comming from.

I look forwards to meeting up this weekend mate.  We'll sink a few beers and put the world to rights mate


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 May 2009)

I reckon a couple of glasses of vino and he is anybodys.   We`ll work on him this weekend.

He is way too valuable a member to just let go.

Dave.


----------



## Fred Dulley (13 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> He is way too valuable a member to just let go.
> Dave.



Indeed. Me and my Dad had a great time with John at TGM on the ADA day. 
Hope you stay mate.


----------



## Themuleous (13 May 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto  dont leave John.


----------



## Nick16 (13 May 2009)

i'd like to know who the other members are or is this purely aimed at myself?? it seems everyone doesnt want john to go and nor do i, but the fact that 2 members have their differnaces doesnt mean that everybody else has to jump on the band wagon so to speak and all have a little niggle. it reminds me off a thread not long ago about AE i think. 

if this is purely based around me, its pathetic that you feel the need to leave such an awesome forum just becuase 2 members dont see eye to eye. After all, i am always made out to be the pantomime villain


----------



## Graeme Edwards (13 May 2009)

I can sympathise with John, and im also very sad that a very close friend has been upset by such a great thing as Ukaps.

John is a great positive person, and it upsets him and (me included) that people do seem to find it easy to post negativity where it could so easily be avoided. I guess  he can only wish people share his enthusiasm for the positive things in life, and when he sees the opposite, it upsets him. 

I am  really sad and consider John a personal friend, the father of Ukaps, who has been with us from day one and has been more than active in getting hands on with meets, the festival of fish keeping, the lot. 

Im gutted, really gutted. 

Dont go Johny boy.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i'd like to know who the other members are or is this purely aimed at myself?? it seems everyone doesnt want john to go and nor do i, but the fact that 2 members have their differnaces doesnt mean that everybody else has to jump on the band wagon so to speak and all have a little niggle. it reminds me off a thread not long ago about AE i think.
> 
> if this is purely based around me, its pathetic that you feel the need to leave such an awesome forum just becuase 2 members dont see eye to eye. After all, i am always made out to be the pantomime villain


I'm quite sure it's not only one person, it's been a culmination of things i think. I'm not one to guess at what his reasonings are but i'm sure it's more than just one person's remarks.


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2009)

I'm still confused  I thought we had a happy, good ship, battleship, starship, shippity ship these days :?


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 May 2009)

TBH mate, so did I, we're speculating here, lets just hope he comes back on board and no more is said about it.


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2009)

I suspect John has some stuff going on right now and perhaps UKAPS is not on the list of priorities right now.  I think we've all been there at some point - our lives can be pretty hectic and stressful to say the least.

Hopefully he will make his way back to us, in his own time.

In the meantime, if you're reading this John, I echo my PM and wish you all the best in whatever you chose to do, whether it involves UKAPS or not.

Respect, my friend.


----------

